# Oppinion- Whats the most potent/high yeilding hydroponic plant?



## HazeMan101 (Jun 12, 2007)

Just curious what some people have to say about this...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 12, 2007)

There is no hydroponic specific plant... hydroponic is not a type of cannabis just the method in which it was grown. There is Soil, Hydro, and soil-less...or a combination of one or the other. 

As far as high yeilding strains... there are many out there... just do some searching. You shouldn't just be worried about yeild.. and potency. Flavor, taste, and how long the high lasts, along with what type of high, can affect your decision on on what strain is the best for you . 

Not to mention your grow area can affect the type of cannabis you should grow . If you got a small area then short squatty indica's are your thing.. If you got a larger area, sativa's may be your best bet(even in the yeild department). If you got a grow area that is somewhere inbetween maybe a nice hybrid as most plants are will suit you.

By reading the descriptions of the strains you can determine what is best for you and your area.


----------



## HazeMan101 (Jun 12, 2007)

What I meant by hydroponic was more along the lines of which plants are more friendly to the hydropnic system. I was thinking about getting kalichakra from mandala seeds. I've read a couple journals of people who had grown it hydroponically and they were generally large yeilds. I have the big book of buds vol. 2, and it says kalichakra loves hydroponics, and on average yeilds 100-200 grams per foot. It is also used as a pain relieving medicinal strain so I would think that the high would be a good one. Anyone know any other strains like this?


----------



## HazeMan101 (Jun 12, 2007)

and my grow area isnt anything huge, but it could fit 2 nice 5-6 foot plants... also, the smell, flavor, and taste of kalichakra is supposed to be a pleasant one.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 15, 2007)

HazeMan101 said:
			
		

> and my grow area isnt anything huge, but it could fit 2 nice 5-6 foot plants... also, the smell, flavor, and taste of kalichakra is supposed to be a pleasant one.


 
I havn't got to the :joint: yet, but am growing kalichakra right now in hydro and it is cooking along. There are pictures here (the left and back in picture #3, and pic #4):

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13819

Also in Gallery a week earlier, but easier to see the Kali, which is on the right:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/160/ppuser/6389

good discussion of the strain, posted by Viracocha 711, here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13340


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am still drooling. .....

LOL!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 16, 2007)

While browsing the pics on this site, I wear a bib Viroch :yeahthat:


----------

